# visual memorizers



## rithvikmekala (Sep 19, 2009)

hi guys...I am actually new to BLD cubing and i have an average of 4.36 minutes using classic pochmann and visual memorization.I actually first got to know about visual memorization from bld master on youtube.At first i thought it was bad and when i gave it a try it just suited compared to the other methods.
but later i felt i could not achieve good times but after i saw bldmasters video in which he solved the cube in 1 min using visual memo i really got inspired.
but yet i am not that confident and i am hoping to see more videos of people who use visual memo.i would also appreciate advice regarding tips of visual memo.


I also have 1 imp question.
I solve edges first and then corners but i memo edges first . So should I memo corners first and memorize edges without any revieving and immediately execute depending on my short term memory.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 19, 2009)

See if the posts here give you an idea of visual memo.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 19, 2009)

bld master? Isn't that byu?


----------

